# Pic Test



## Archer (Jul 26, 2013)

Let's see what happens...this is a test only...


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2013)

So far so good...


----------



## Matrix (Jul 26, 2013)

How did you post this one?


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2013)

Same as all the others, via "Insert Image", from Computer, etc.
Another try...


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2013)

Now I've opened them from *Today's Posts* and they have changed to thumbs again...!!!


----------



## Matrix (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, this is weird! I witnessed the mysterious change. I have asked around and will let you know if I find out why.


----------



## Archer (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you Matrix...it's weird for sure...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2013)

curiousity, testing too...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2013)

I uploaded this picture via the insert image icon, from computer, and although it showed full size in the 'preview thread', it showed as thumbnail in the post...same in today's/new posts.  Hope I'm not confusing things more.


----------



## Archer (Jul 27, 2013)

That's exactly the problem SB...hopefully Matrix can sort it out...


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 27, 2013)

_I don't find it a problem as you can just click on the pic and it enlarges, it would save on bandwidth etc.:coolpics:_


----------



## terra (Jul 27, 2013)

I just use the copy & paste IMG code from image shack.... comes up full size on the forum.  
...am I doing it the wrong way ?

here's a pic of my front yard.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2013)

Lovely front yard Terra, looks like heaven!   I always get a full sized pic also when copying the url from another location, or the BB code from my album here on Senior Forums.


----------



## Reen (Jul 27, 2013)

Lovely yard terra.xx


----------



## Matrix (Jul 27, 2013)

Archer said:


> That's exactly the problem SB...hopefully Matrix can sort it out...


I didn't get any interesting replies, I think I will leave it as it is. To show images in full size, please use albums or "manage attachments". As for the weird change, consider it as fun for now.  



Jillaroo said:


> _I don't find it a problem as you can just click on the pic and it enlarges, it would save on bandwidth etc._


No, it's not a problem. But there is a weird change - the image was in full size for a few minutes after the post was created, then it was turned into a thumbnail.



terra said:


> I just use the copy & paste IMG code from image shack.... comes up full size on the forum.
> ...am I doing it the wrong way ?


No, it's not wrong. But there is a potential problem: you are using a picture on another website, if that website removes or moves the picture, or blocks other websites (so-called hot linking) to save bandwidth, the image in your post will be missing. 

This is a very common problem, old forum threads are full of missing pictures. Therefor, I suggest members uploading pictures to this forum instead of image hosting websites that come and go without notice.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 27, 2013)

_I know why the parrots love your yard looking at that picture Terra, it's beautiful_:woohoo1:


----------



## Archer (Jul 27, 2013)

Trouble with posting image codes from another site is you have to do double handling all the time...first upload to one site, then get the code, then open this site and paste the code...
I was so happy when I saw this forum had the *insert image* option but I guess I'll have to go back to Photobucket and do it the long way round.
Also, you can never delete a pic from a hosting site as it will disappear from here as well and every other place you have posted it...


----------



## Archer (Jul 27, 2013)

I also see we are being hijacked, check out the links in my previous post... go back & hosting site....
Funnily they are not links in this post...???


----------



## Matrix (Jul 27, 2013)

Archer said:


> I was so happy when I saw this forum had the *insert image* option but I guess I'll have to go back to Photobucket and do it the long way round.


Why is Photbucket a better option than the albums here?


----------



## Archer (Jul 27, 2013)

Matrix said:


> Why is Photbucket a better option than the albums here?



Yes, forgot, can add from there I suppose...


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jul 27, 2013)

Test photo (from Dropbox link) .... does the forum have a limit on image sizes?


----------



## Matrix (Jul 28, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Test photo (from Dropbox link) .... does the forum have a limit on image sizes?


If you attach the image or upload to your albums, the maximum dimension is 1024x768, up to 300K. No limit on external images.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Matrix .....


----------



## Matrix (Jul 28, 2013)

Archer said:


> Yes, forgot, can add from there I suppose...


If you only add one picture, you can also use "Manage Attachments", it looks like below. 

For multiple images, I think thumbnails are better. 40% visitors of this forum use smart phones or tablets. Mobile data is expensive and slow.


----------



## Archer (Jul 28, 2013)

"Manage Attachments"...Test



Thumb again...???
I edited to add "Thumb again" and it turned full size...opened again from "Today's Posts" and it's now a thumb again...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2013)

I find it easiest to upload to my photo album here first, then just copy and past the BB code, using the Insert Image icon above the post.  That assures me that it will be full sized in the post, and remain that way.


----------



## Archer (Jul 28, 2013)

BB code test...


----------



## Matrix (Jul 28, 2013)

Archer said:


> "Manage Attachments"...Test
> 
> Thumb again...???
> I edited to add "Thumb again" and it turned full size...opened again from "Today's Posts" and it's now a thumb again...


In the popup window "Manage Attachments", please click "Done" instead of "Insert Inline" to finish the upload.


----------

